# Seam Sealing Tents



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I picked up a Seek Outside Cimaron floorless shelter over the winter. Been waiting to seam seal it and it finally got nice enough (warm) outside to set it up. They provided me with 1 smallish sized tube of Sil Net, but there's no way it would be enough to complete the job. Sil Net is $7.50 for a 1.5 oz tube and it would take a few to complete the job. Looking online I found a ton of posts about making your own sealer for a lot less.

So here's the rundown....get yourself 1 tube of 100% clear silicon. Same stuff you seal windows and such with. 








You thin the silicon with mineral spirits till you get the consistency that you want. I bought a can of the odorless mineral spirits and it worked great, but you can use the regular stuff. The silicone and mineral spirits don't mix easily, so I took a piece of wood dowel and zip ties to make a mixing rod. Chucked it up in a drill and found a pickle jar in the garbage to mix the stuff in. Worked perfectly.








1" foam paintbrush to apply the silicon to the seams. Worked ok. Might use a standard brush next time. This will make enough seam sealer to do every tent on our tent picture thread for a lot less $$. Pulling all my tent rainfly's out and taking care of those as well.

Can't claim it to be my idea..but thought it was good enough to pass along.


----------

